# Leon Jimenes 300 Series



## adrianganem (Mar 25, 2009)

What a wonderful smoke. 

This Cigar is aged 300 days after being wrapped.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool, where did you find them? I've been looking for them all year and can't seem to find them locally.


----------



## adrianganem (Mar 25, 2009)

azpostal said:


> Cool, where did you find them? I've been looking for them all year and can't seem to find them locally.


They had a box a my local Cigar shop. I was surprised when I saw them.


----------



## Rasagul (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Postal give Ye Olde Pipe and Tabaco a call they are on 24th street south of camelback I think they have some.


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

Leon Jimenes are good cigars!


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am a huge noob but I love those. It is the only one that I have bought and smoked a second one.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

i really enjoyed this cigar myself. They have them in stock @ Leon Jimenes Cigars from SeriousCigars.com


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

sounds like a good smoke. thanks for sharing


----------



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

azpostal said:


> Cool, where did you find them? I've been looking for them all year and can't seem to find them locally.


I bought mine from Corona Cigars in Orlando . And they had plenty there.


----------

